# Lyft is blowin' up my damn phone



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm constantly getting text messages from Lyft, wanting me to log back in to drive:

"It's been a while! Start small with 1 Lyft ride. The first step back is a quick tap away."

"Neil, a driver in Boston, found purpose while padding his wallet. Get back to Lyft today."

"Michael, roll down the windows, feel the breeze, and get back to driving with Lyft."

Is anyone else getting bombarded with these insipid one-liners? It sounds really desperate on their part. I haven't driven for Lyft in over a month. The last time I drove for them was when they were handing out decent bonuses. You'd think they might be able to see the cause-and-effect of my driving habits.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uber, at times, does the same exact thing.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Uber, at times, does the same exact thing.


I can't say I have ever received one of those from Uber. Occasionally, they have let me know about promotions/bonuses, but I don't recall them desperately begging me to log on with no incentives.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

It’s best for the community if you never go offline.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I can't say I have ever received one of those from Uber.


I get them at times. A bunch when I first onboarded. I did all that just before going on a 3 week vacation; figured it would take them that long to complete it. Nope, right way 'are you ready to drive' 'do you have any questions' blah blah

and during SAH same thing: 'you are safe to drive blah blah' 'get your arse out there'.......


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

TobyD said:


> It’s best for the community if you never go offline.


& it’s even better to NOT decline their ride requests,especially of those 20+ mins away variety


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

With Uber I get the occasional Siri Suggestion: Go online with Uber.

Is this really from Siri, which I have disabled, or is it from Uber?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I drove Lyft today for the first time in 16 months, I never got anything about coming back, bonuses, or any of that crap. I just decided to start doing people again because delivery is not paying at all. The average delivery is $5-7 with tip, every single one of my rides today was over $10 each plus good tips.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

Nope, nothing generic like that. Is it from the same number? Maybe try replying STOP or just block the number if it's the same and not used for other notifications.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I'm constantly getting text messages from Lyft, wanting me to log back in to drive:
> 
> "It's been a while! Start small with 1 Lyft ride. The first step back is a quick tap away."
> 
> ...





rkozy said:


> I'm constantly getting text messages from Lyft, wanting me to log back in to drive:
> 
> "It's been a while! Start small with 1 Lyft ride. The first step back is a quick tap away."
> 
> ...


take control of your life


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Too bad we can't all go on Lyft one day and Uber the next. Show who the boss is? Always people selling out for $2.


----------

